# 2016 Rogue steering wheel noise



## derekeh (Mar 6, 2016)

Our 2016 Nissan rogue has started making a noise when turning the steering wheel. It sounds kind of like clicking and jingling keys. I've watched YouTube videos about this and my nose is nothing like their clunking noise or the rubber rubbing noise. I had a Suzuki a few years back that made a similar noise and it was a spring and cable broke for the air bag system. Any ideas as to what this could be?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The noise could be from the EPS control unit. The EPS control unit is an integral part of the steering column.

For your info:
The EPS control unit performs an arithmetical operation on data, such as steering wheel turning force (sensor signal) from the torque sensor, vehicle speed signal, etc. Then it generates an optimum assist torque signal to the EPS motor according to the driving condition.


----------

